# False Cobras



## DrGigglez666 (Jul 17, 2007)

Dont know the scientific name hopefully soemone can back me up but is it illegal to keep them in the U.S.?? And if its not where could you buy one at?? I've seen someone post a picture of one on here but forgot who it was!!


----------



## ScorpDemon (Jul 17, 2007)

Hydrodynastes gigas
I know it's legal in Alabama, and the laws on venomous here are pretty strict. However from what I remember reading, the false water cobras are only capable of injecting 10mg of venom, and the venom toxicity is similar to the venom of a hognose snake. You can find them for sale from time to time. There was a guy at a local reptile show selling one a few months ago, he brought it to the show every month for like 6 months, I'm not sure if he ever sold it or not. Cool looking animal, but I wouldn't want to own one.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 17, 2007)

Are you referring to the "False WATER Cobra"(_Hydronastes gigas_), or to the Egyptian False Cobra, or Montpelier's Snake(_Malpolon monspessulanus_)?  Neither is illegal in the US, though certain states that have laws against having any and all venomous snakes might indeed ban them.  I've had FWC's, and I've seen several Montpelier's Snakes offered for sale recently, at both reptile shows and on various herp classifieds.  The latter does not seem to be particularily "hot", nor prone to biting.  There's been a lot more controversy over the toxicity of the FWC, and they are big powerful snakes that have almost-scary feeding responses, but according to Dr. Bryan Frye, their venom is not secreted in amounts significant enough to be dangerous to humans.  They can bite hard enough that when one grabs a large rat, you can hear the bones crunching like sticks, so I'm sure a bite from a large adult would be very painful, venom or no venom.

pitbulllady


----------



## DrGigglez666 (Jul 17, 2007)

pitbulllady said:


> Are you referring to the "False WATER Cobra"(_Hydronastes gigas_), or to the Egyptian False Cobra, or Montpelier's Snake(_Malpolon monspessulanus_)?  Neither is illegal in the US, though certain states that have laws against having any and all venomous snakes might indeed ban them.  I've had FWC's, and I've seen several Montpelier's Snakes offered for sale recently, at both reptile shows and on various herp classifieds.  The latter does not seem to be particularily "hot", nor prone to biting.  There's been a lot more controversy over the toxicity of the FWC, and they are big powerful snakes that have almost-scary feeding responses, but according to Dr. Bryan Frye, their venom is not secreted in amounts significant enough to be dangerous to humans.  They can bite hard enough that when one grabs a large rat, you can hear the bones crunching like sticks, so I'm sure a bite from a large adult would be very painful, venom or no venom.
> 
> pitbulllady






Yea im talkin about any false water cobra or whatever. I'd like to get one how much you think they range or how much did you have yours for sell?? I heard about the venom and bite this dude got bit on the side of the waist and it made him feel a lil paralyzed and he fell on the ground and he couldnt speak or anything but doctors said it wasnt the venom he went into some kind of state its on wikipedia. Just look up fasle cobra or whatever its on there and the bite its a hard bite!!


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 17, 2007)

vivalabam716 said:


> Yea im talkin about any false water cobra or whatever. I'd like to get one how much you think they range or how much did you have yours for sell?? I heard about the venom and bite this dude got bit on the side of the waist and it made him feel a lil paralyzed and he fell on the ground and he couldnt speak or anything but doctors said it wasnt the venom he went into some kind of state its on wikipedia. Just look up fasle cobra or whatever its on there and the bite its a hard bite!!


The article that I just read stated that the individual was bitten on the WRIST, not the waist(big difference, anatomically), and that he had NO symptoms for several hours, after which he suddenly collapsed and had trouble speaking.  Medical tests revealed nothing, and the conclusion was that his parallysis was the result of an acute anxiety/panic attack, NOT the snake's venom.  Still, due to their size(these snakes can easily excede six feet in length, and they are very heavy-bodied) and feeding response, as well as their "picky" humidity requirements, which are similar to those of a Green Tree Python, I do not recommend these snakes except for experienced snake keepers, with experience keeping large boids and more delicate arboreal boids that have really strict humidity needs.  They were fairly cheap years ago when I sold my adult pair, and I got $350.00 for the two of them, but now hatchling babies are going for that price, and I've seen large adults sell for over $500.00 each at reptile shows, with wholesale prices.  They are no longer being imported, and few people are breeding them, so that puts the price up there.

pitbulllady


----------



## Takumaku (Jul 17, 2007)

Hatchlings FWC are going for $120-$150 + shipping ($30) from Great Valley Serpentarium (http://www.snakemuseum.com/).


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Theres a place by my house that sells them for about 100 last time I checked.


----------



## ZooRex (Jul 17, 2007)

> is it illegal to keep them in the U.S.?? And if its not where could you buy one at??


I've seen one adult at a show here in Wisconsin, I think it was in the $150 to $200 range. The guy selling him, "Gross Boy Exotics" didn't seam like a good dealer, and I would recommend finding a different supplier.

As far as legislation goes, I'm pretty sure it varies state to state. All I know is that here in Wisconsin its legal to keep a cobra, but not a caiman. ~ Rex


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 17, 2007)

One thing you need to know about FWC is that while they may not have the venom capabilities of their namesakes, they are every bit as messy -- possibly even more.  I've never kept them personally, but those I know who have find them to be a lot of work.  It seems that a clean cage to them is simply an invitation to unleash whatever is in their gut.  Whereas some boas and vipers etc. will only deficate once for several feedings, these guys are the exact opposite.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 17, 2007)

skinheaddave said:


> One thing you need to know about FWC is that while they may not have the venom capabilities of their namesakes, they are every bit as messy -- possibly even more.  I've never kept them personally, but those I know who have find them to be a lot of work.  It seems that a clean cage to them is simply an invitation to unleash whatever is in their gut.  Whereas some boas and vipers etc. will only deficate once for several feedings, these guys are the exact opposite.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


That is the main reason I sold mine!  They are probably the crapping-est snakes on the planet, aside from Cribos!  Coachwhips probably "go" just as much, but they are nowhere near the bulk of these guys, so the sheer volume of poop can't compare.  It's pretty much impossible to keep a FWC's cage clean, and with that feeding response, they're ALWAYS hungry, so opening its cage without the snake thinking that first things that moves is food can be a challenge, too.  Once picked up, mine were fine for handling, but it was like dealing with a big, ornery Retic while still in the cage, only Retics don't have that jaw pressure these snakes have.

pitbulllady


----------

